# Aerovane jig 1st Video



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Many people ask what the Aerovane jig is all about. So I did a small video to show you how it works in general.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I really am starting to save up for this jig I love how precise you can get everything!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

That is indeed quite a quality piece of hardware. Where do we find pricing?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is the pricing on them: 

http://shop.firenock.com/category.sc?categoryId=16


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The jig turned out awesome Dorge! I remember we talked about it a year and a half ago and you were up in the air about building one.Well ill tell you one thing, that jig looks like the best one ive ever saw and id be interested in purchasing one in the future. Good luck with it and hopefully ill talk to you soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Dorge,

When will these be ready to ship? I am really thinking about purchasing one. Also is the laser going to be included or will we have to buy that separate?


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been privileged to play with one of the prototypes and there is nothing that will ever compare to this machine unless Dorge decides to make a version that glued 3 vanes at one time.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that is the sweetest looking jig i have ever seen


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Shipping schedule*



05_sprcrw said:


> Hey Dorge,
> When will these be ready to ship? I am really thinking about purchasing one. Also is the laser going to be included or will we have to buy that separate?


I got a few of them out from my initial run, the main run should be in my hand by 1st week of February, 2011


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Firenock said:


> I got a few of them out from my initial run, the main run should be in my hand by 1st week of February, 2011


Ok thank you. And will the laser be an included item or will it be sold as a separate piece?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Other accessories*



05_sprcrw said:


> Ok thank you. And will the laser be an included item or will it be sold as a separate piece?


Actually there are 3 more things that is not shown in ATA and all of them are not part of any kit or set as they are not needed by everyone.
1) Standard line laser alignment module; (MSRP $99.95)
2) High precision line laser alignment module
3) Adjustable chuck and hook set

All three accessories are not part of the current offering due to price and schedule. Base on what I know now, the German High precision line laser alignment module would be the first to be seen as it is right now in production and should be out by end of February, the price is not set, it is about twice of what the standard laser is.

The mounting bracket on both laser would be made at the same time, which would lead me to believe the standard laser would be 6 weeks after that and I would hold the price at $99.95 for I have SOLD a few and need to deliver them to the customer who had place an order.

Due to popular demand, the adjustable chuck and hook set will be made. It WILL handle 0.115" OD to 0.667" ID tubular shafts. Price not set as the gear system is what I am trying to get a cheaper source. It is outrageously expensive as of now, need to lower the price or only a very few will able to afford it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info. I know I am definitely planing on buying one soon just a matter of what all I get with it. Luckily things can be ordered one piece at a time.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move this back of for Dorge its a fine piece of hardware.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Aerovane Jig Ship Date confirmed*

Just got confirmation, I should be ble to handle all back order by Feb 15th 2010, and all back orders "WILL" be out the door by the 16th of February, 2010. That is if no more orders are coming in from 2/6/2010 to 2/15/2010. :angel::angel: As long as no more than another 100, I am good. :thumbs_up:

When you get yours, post what you like and dislike and I shall see what I can improve when v1.1 comes out...


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

FINALLY, I got the main shipment in. All back order are filled today. When you get yours, tell everyone how you like it. And if you think there is places that need improvement, let me know.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

I think a few minor tweaking we shall have Aerovane Jig Adjustable chuck in hand.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Assembled


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been fletching with this jig since before Christmas when the prototypes came in. Since then I have acquired all of the accessories and the bag. This jig lets you fletch an arrow in less than a minute with accuracy that I could nit get after hours of fiddling with my Bitz. I sold the bitz after an afternoon of fletching with this jig and have not looked back. If you are out at the shows this spring look up the Firenock booth and check them out for yourself. If you are serious about accuracy they are worth every damn penny.


----------



## gruen99sg (May 7, 2009)

Hey Dorge,
This aerovane jig is the best..no AWESOME!!! thank sir keep up the good work..
talk soon
Steve


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

I'm about to pull the trigger on buying this. Seems like a great product.

Will the Aerovane clamp work on other vanes like blazer/fusion/zeon/plastifletch max, as well? Also, can you set the vanes at an angle with this jig/clamp, or is it always straight? 



Chris


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Chargett said:


> Will the Aerovane clamp work on other vanes like blazer/fusion/zeon/plastifletch max, as well? Also, can you set the vanes at an angle with this jig/clamp, or is it always straight?
> Chris


The Aerovane jig is design for straight fletch or use a helical clamp on the straight set up. That's said, the 2 micro fine tune adjustable depth screw which control the position of the magnet let you do off set up to 1.5 degree by adjusting the position of the 2 magnets.

As for the clamp, it will clamp ANY vane/feather as long as it is not over 3.98" long due to its size


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is looking awesome Dorge!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

05_sprcrw said:


> That is looking awesome Dorge!


I am glad you think so. The 2 lasers should come out about the same time. I shall see them on my door step after July 6th and I shall try to put it on my web store if not earlier!


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

Just placed my order for the jig enthusiast set. If my wife doesn't kill me, I hope to see the universal chuck set and laser alignment tool out soon! 

Chris


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Just got the first run of the adjustable chuck, and laser. Need some minor adjustment, and it will take some time. Sorry for the delay. I shall not sell you any until I am 100% satisfy with it first. So I know you will not be disappointed at all. Some picture I just took so you can see how far I already went.


----------

